# deer



## miguell

Witam.
Czy angielskie słówko _deer _oznacza jelenia czy sarnę?


----------



## NotNow

_Deer_ oznacza zarówno jelenia jak i sarnię.


----------



## robin74

NotNow said:


> _Deer_ oznacza zarówno jelenia jak i sarnię.


_Deer_ może rzeczywiście oznaczać każdy gatunek z rodziny Cervidae, czyli technicznie nie tylko jelenia czy sarnę, ale również łosia czy renifera, ale tak jak o łosiu powiemy jednak raczej _moose_ niż _deer_, tak sarna to po angielsku raczej jednak _roe_. _Deer_ oznacza jednak raczej jelenia.


----------



## Szkot

Przepraszam, r74, ale sądzę że NotNow ma rację -"Deer oznacza _zarówno_ jelenia jak i sarnię."  Kiedy chodzi o gatunki, mowimy roe _deer_, red deer itd.


----------



## Thomas1

Wydaje mi się, że angielskie 'deer' jest określeniem zbiorowym pod które podchodzi wiele gatunków, że tak powiem, jeleniowatych. Więc jeśli ktoś ma na myśli 'sarnę', nie zależy mu bardzo na precyzyjności i przetłumaczy to jako 'deer' to nie będzie problemu. Precyzyjnie będzie to jednak 'roe (deer)'. 
Zastanawiam się jeszcze nad jedną rzeczą, czy przeciętna osoba posługująca się angielskim na co dzień powie 'deer' jak widzi 'sarnę' czy raczej 'roe/roe deer'?

@NotNow: _Deer_ oznacza zarówno jelenia jak i sarnę. (sarnię to młode sarny)


----------



## robin74

Szkot said:


> Przepraszam, r74, ale sądzę że NotNow ma rację -"Deer oznacza _zarówno_ jelenia jak i sarnię."  Kiedy chodzi o gatunki, mowimy roe _deer_, red deer itd.


To przecież właśnie napisałem. _Deer_ oznaczać może zarówno jelenia, jak sarnę, jak każde inne zwierzę z rodziny Cervidae. Łosia albo renifera albo daniela. I od strony formalnej systematyki to oczywiście jest poprawne. 
W języku potocznym natomiast ja osobiście się nigdy nie spotkałem z tym, żeby native powiedział _deer_ na sarnę. _Deer_, jeśli odnosił się do konkretnego gatunku i nie był uzupełniony żadną przydawką, zawsze oznaczał _red deer_, czyli polskiego jelenia.


----------



## ilocas2

Hello,

One guy, who speaks fluently English and has travelled a lot, once told me that people in America usually use only "deer" for all species of Cervidae, but people in Britain usually use different names for different species of Cervidae.

Hope it helps.


----------



## Kos

I've lived in the U.S.A all my life and in almost all situations, we use just use the word "deer".  When wanting to be specific, we say "doe", which is a female deer, or sometimes "fawn", which is a young/baby deer. Hope this helped.


----------



## Szkot

robin74 said:


> W języku potocznym natomiast ja osobiście się nigdy nie spotkałem z tym, żeby native powiedział _deer_ na sarnę. _Deer_, jeśli odnosił się do konkretnego gatunku i nie był uzupełniony żadną przydawką, zawsze oznaczał _red deer_, czyli polskiego jelenia.



Nie zgadzam się.  Wędruję po górach, wdali widzę zwierzęta. Może wiem że są roe deer, ale mówię wprost 'Look, there's some deer over there'.


----------



## Szkot

robin74 said:


> W języku potocznym natomiast ja osobiście się nigdy nie spotkałem z tym, żeby native powiedział _deer_ na sarnę. _Deer_, jeśli odnosił się do konkretnego gatunku i nie był uzupełniony żadną przydawką, zawsze oznaczał _red deer_, czyli polskiego jelenia.



Nie zgadzam się.  Wędruję po górach, wdali widzę zwierzęta. Może są roe deer, i może rozpoznawam gatunek, ale mówię wprost 'Look, there's some deer over there'.


----------



## miguell

Bardzo dziękuję za pomoc. Myślę, że moja anglistka, choć generalnie wymagająca, nie będzie drążyła tematu(najwyżej zaserwuje jej jakąś definicje z wikipedi angielskiej xd). Po prostu myślałem, że to pomyłka w słowniku a widocznie to jedno z tych słów o wachlarzu znaczeń.


----------

